# Information On 4 SHotguns Inherited



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi,
Hopefully someone can help me with finding out some information about these shotguns that I recently inherited. Anything regarding manufacturer, value, age, or anything else would be much appreciated.

#1 Single Shot 12 Guage
The only marking on it are "Forehand" Hopkins and Allen Arms
Norwich Conneticut USA with a serial # of 205845
#2 Double Barrel 12 Guage
The only marking on it are "Janssen Sons & Co" and on the barrels it says "Belgium Steel Barrel" No serial #.
#3 M-66 Super Single 20 guage 3in Chamber. It is a single shot 20 guage lever action break barrel made by Ithaca from Ithaca NY. Its serial # is 660218589.
#4 Model 37 Featherlight 20 Guage pump action with a 2 3/4in proof tested chamber. It also was made by Ithaca. It has an engraving of duck hunting on the left side of the receiver and pheasant hunting engraved on the right side. Its serial number is 371107740.

The first two shotguns are obviously much older than the two Ithacas. I would appreciate any info availbale on them, or anyone who can point me in the right direction to reasearch them myself.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/1750/1750-random-1.htm

they have a Hopkins and Allen single shot 12 for $300.00
and may have your other guns too


----------

